# Beyond the mist of dreams



## victoria00

"It has grown beyond the mist of dreams." 

Cunoaste cineva aceasta expresie? Ce ar putea insemna - dincolo de asteptari/ dincolo de negura viselor?


----------



## farscape

Nu prea am nici o idee constructivă alta decât să întrebi în forumul de engleză. Deși apare des pe Net (_mist of dream_ - singular!) și lăsând deoparte produsele comerciale  pare ceva legat de lumea fantasticului sau a subconștientului, acolo unde se destramă sau se înfiripă visele, dar nu bag mâna în foc 

Dacă afli mai multe spune-ne și nouă, te rog.

Later,

.


----------



## victoria00

Din pacate nimic.
Nu am un context exact din care propozitia face parte, asa ca nu-mi prea dau seama la ce s-ar putea referi.
Pe Net nici eu nu am gasit altceva decat o gramada de lampi


----------



## farscape

Câteva exemple în text - caută (ctrl F) în pagină "mist of dream":

1
2
3


Later,


.


----------

